# 32 oz coke and more! Site Age?



## ebelx6 (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are some pics of some surface dig items from a site near and old abandoned Oklahoma Homestead in which I found that I am trying to determine the age of the site. There seems to be a great deal of glass buried at the top of the ditch - where these were. The bottom is covered be heavy sheet metal and an old car. There are quite a few types of medical bottles and and I found a Esquire Lanol White Bottle that was shoe polish for nurses in 50's I think?. Oklahoma is a young state so I am not sure there is much of value at the site.  Sure is fun and exiting finding the history though!!!
 *I did find a 1977 32oz Coke bottle with lable and cap intact.  (value? if any - to sell on eBay)
 *Also pictures is Green Ancor H L-663 5 5 Glass bottle wich measures up to 40ozs markings (what is it?)
 *3 Rivers 626 2 glass (what is it?)
 *I think possible another ancor H but different symbol - 6932 (what is it) 
 *Gallon Cider? Jug - took for terrarium.
 * At another site I found a Mogen David gallon Wine bottle (took for terrarium)
 Only able to upload one picture. 

                                                                  Thanks!!!!!! Amy


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi the coke bottle may be worth $5-$10. Your three rivers piece is your best. 3 rivers collectors go nuts over that stuff even if it is a plain old jar that you usually throw aside thinking it's junk.  3 rivers was a glass making plant in 3 rivers, TX. The plain stuff sometimes brings $10 or more.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## ebelx6 (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes the 3 rivers is plain - probably had a lable at sometime. Here is the second pic since I'm posting a second reply.  Thanks for your knowledge and the history on 3 Rivers!! Amy (The 3 rivers is on the far right - it has 3 v cuts in the side that go up)


----------



## CutUpAgain (Apr 17, 2005)

Today I found a green glass bottle.  It says "Contents 1 Pint 10 ozs." on  one side and "Reg. U.S. Pat. Off." on the other side.  It looks like a Coke bottle but I'm not sure because it does not say anything else.  I have also found alot of ancor h bottles mostly Pepsi.  I did find a Penick&FordLTD. Inc Bottle.  Please help me Identify and date these.  I am new at this.


----------



## ebelx6 (Apr 18, 2005)

If you can post a new thread - not a reply,  and a picture - maybe someone can identify something for you. I do know that on the bottom of most soda bottles there is a year like 77, 1977 or 72, 1972 - I have found out that the plain one's are of little value. The pepsi or coke usually must be unique or specially embossed in some fashion or have a paper lable. I am new also and have little info to share. Good Luck, Enjoy, and Happy Digging! Amy


----------

